# Brazilian Moqueca



## jcam222 (Sep 25, 2021)

It was raining and windy off and on today so indoor cooking it was. Had some peppers , onions and shrimp to use so settled on Brazilian Moqueca. A rich spicy broth featuring tomato, clam juice and coconut milk with peppers , onions, shrimp, cod and spices. Topped when serving with cilantro and a squeeze of lime. Peppers are a blend of mild and some hot to give it a nice little kick. I’ll post up a recipe tomorrow when I get my notes written up.                                           First up melting some red palm oil. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
Next adding on the peppers and onions. I had some hatch peppers to use up and also some jalapeños to give it a kick. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Once the peppers and onions were softened I added the rest of the broth ingredients which include diced tomatoes, tomato paste, coconut milk, coconut cream, clam juice and a little fish sauce along with spices including cumin, paprika , salt and some hot pepper powder
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
After simmering to thicken some I added in the cod and shrimp that had marinated a half hour or so I’m like juice and salt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
All finished up and hit with some cilantro and lime juice. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
That’s a wrap. This was my first go at moqueca and overall it was very tasty. Next time I’ll likely cut back the tomato paste a bit so it’s a little more coconut forward. Thanks for looking.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 25, 2021)

Looks mighty tasty, great colors

David


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 25, 2021)

Jeff,,,,,, you are a master at this craft. That’s just spectacular, sir. So we’ll balanced, and the execution is top shelf. The rest of it would just be babbling, so I’ll end it here.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 25, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Looks mighty tasty, great colors
> 
> David





SmokinEdge said:


> Jeff,,,,,, you are a master at this craft. That’s just spectacular, sir. So we’ll balanced, and the execution is top shelf. The rest of it would just be babbling, so I’ll end it here.


Thanks so much guys!! I appreciate the compliments especially considering how excellent both your dishes always are.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 25, 2021)

Just got home from the field and ate supper but that looks excellent!  When I'm not so tired I'll actually read through the whole thing but the pics are beautiful, and colorful! Nice work!

Ryan


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Sep 26, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing this recipe, followed by testing it myself! It looks & sounds extraordinary!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 26, 2021)

YES SIR, Jeff!! I love a good fish stew and make a couple of different ones, but not one quite like that. That'll change when you post up that recipe...


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice looking bowl of awesome.
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice work Jeff .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 26, 2021)

Looks and sounds amazing.  I a fan of coconut cream and milk.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 26, 2021)

Wow, top notch!


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 26, 2021)

Creative and colorful Jeff, another fantastic piece of work! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2021)

Looks Great, Jeff !!
A real Drool Starter too!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 26, 2021)

Another absolutely stunning meal Jeff. That is a breathtaking plate of beauty right there my friend. Excellent job.

Robert


----------



## xray (Sep 27, 2021)

Excellent looking meal Jeff!


----------

